# rail mounted lights/lasers?!



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

Man, there's quite a few choices! what is good? i just dont wanna waste my hard earned money on some weak ass shit!! of course there is surefire, but damn, soo soo expensive, and i dont need anything like that, plus i already have a tactical light from them that i was able to obtain. and i see those internal lasers, and they seem great and all, but i dont really need a laser. i shoot at what i see, no need to tell me what i'm shooting at! lol but i was gonna throw out some names and see if anyone can give me any info! 

streamlight
insight technology
safariland rapid light system
and of course glock lights


----------



## 9mmand45acp likepbandj (Feb 21, 2008)

*tlr1 or tlr2 is the way to go*

man i hear nothing but good things about the tlr1 and tlr2, google them and tell me what u think, i plan on buying the tlr2 for my g19.


----------



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

yea, the streamlights seem really good, and that would be my first choice, but i wanna try and find out if i can find one with the grip sensitive lights. but yea, i like those man!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

9mmand45acp said:


> man i hear nothing but good things about the tlr1 and tlr2, google them and tell me what u think, i plan on buying the tlr2 for my g19.


+1 I will also be looking at one of these fairly soon for my XD9, but I will be looking at the TLR1  :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

If Surefire, Streamlight or TLR never existed...I'd end up with the Glock light...and paint it OD Green to match my Glocks.:smt083


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Streamlight----yeah!


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

My GTL 21 is actually brighter than a coworkers streamlight. Since I sold both my railed glocks I have no use for it anymore so if anyone is interested I would do $165 shipped, insured & tracked via USPS Priority mail! Less than 10 minutes light use, unit was never on Glock when fired, perimiter surch & knightstand duty only!


----------

